
New 'hog-nosed rat' discovered in Indonesia - m1k3r420
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-34451265
======
geekfactor
"The rats have since been preserved and are lodged in a museum in Indonesia."

Yes, this seems like the right thing to do upon discovering a new species.

